# Thanks to HOG SWAT



## Mohecan 1 (Feb 12, 2010)

This boar was killed this week while hunting with HOG SWAT. It was an awesome hunt using thermal imaging! We were able to spot and stalk to within 30 yards of wild hogs and they not even no we existed. It was a hunt to remember thanks HOG SWAT.


----------



## bigreddwon (Feb 13, 2010)

*Good hunt*

Your welcome! Was a fun hunt. Here's few pictures from the night. Your 'action' pose and few piggies by the pond before we shot.  
 I've been hunting this property pretty hard for about 2 weeks. Had large groups and 3-5 groups a night when I first got there but as we kill a few each night the groups are getting smaller and much less frequent.. Now its mostly a group or two of sows and a random lone boar instead of the massive numbers from the begining of the month.  I'll check in on this one as needed to keep the pressure on the pork.

  I've got some new equipment comming in by the end of the month, cant wait to get you behind some of it!


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 13, 2010)

i think thats really cool.the pics are great..i bet u guys did have a great time..


----------



## Florida Curdog (Feb 13, 2010)

That's a good one.


----------



## bertdawg (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice cutters


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice job there bigreddwon...I can't wait to go again myself


----------



## hogrunner (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice Ivory!  Good thing bullet met boar instead of our dogs, he look like he could do some cuttin!!!!  HOGSWAT IS DAH SHIZZLE!!!!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 13, 2010)

congrats!


----------

